# Hymer 564 1990 parts needed - petrol cap and pipe bit....



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi 
Any ideas where i can get a lockable petrol cap from that will fit my 
hymer? - some git got off with mine and i know she wont get through her
MOT without a lockable one.
Also the wall behind the shower, where the water pipe comes up, the pipe
seems to have popped off, so the pipe that goes off into shower in wall has
popped off the main pipe that comes up from tank....at the moment we
have tape to hold them together, does that make sense? any ideas where
i can locate this part ?

Thanks
Trace


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer 564 1990 parts*

some years ago i got one from halfords they had to order it though,and i had to pay up front but that was before the AA took them over


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Hymer 564 1990 parts needed - petrol cap and pipe bit...*



hollyhymer said:


> Hi
> Any ideas where i can get a lockable petrol cap from that will fit my
> hymer? - some git got off with mine and i know she wont get through her
> MOT without a lockable one.
> ...


Hi 
Re the water pipe,has the pipe just been blown out by the water pressure,if so they can be re fitted,a bit of a pain but not a big job,I have just had to do my shower pipe and the cold water pipe to the kitchen sink.
does one end of the pipe have an o ring showing,not sure how else to ask the question.

George


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes i think it has been blown out by water pressure because we can
keep it in now as it just pops out now whenever shower goes on thus
we have taped it together. not sure about what the end looks like but
will go out and look tomo in the light. How do you get it to stay in then
once it pops?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hollyhymer said:


> Yes i think it has been blown out by water pressure because we can
> keep it in now as it just pops out now whenever shower goes on thus
> we have taped it together. not sure about what the end looks like but
> will go out and look tomo in the light. How do you get it to stay in then
> once it pops?


Hi
at the top where the hoses go in,should be a white plastic round bit,you have to look for pin that goes through it,tap the pin out far enough to allow the pipe go go fully back in then push the pin back again to retain the pipe in place.
if you need any more pm me and I will phone you.
George


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much - we will check that tomorrow. 
Watch this space 8)


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much - we will check that tomorrow. 
Watch this space 8)


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hollyhymer 

Give Hymer UK spares a call for your petrol cap they usually have them in stock. 
Tel 01772688292 

Steve


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

If your locking petrol cap was stolen and the same key fits the ignition.

MAKE SURE

That your vehicle is secure as this is how our van was stolen off our drive. The petrol cap went one day and two days later the van went. It seems that a key can be made from the petrol cap and this will start the van.

Hope this isnt what happened to yours.

Also Hymer UK are probably your best best for the petrol cap.

Sonja


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

Blimey... Thanks for that

And the answer was yes same key, but was stolen last May time - have a
temporary one on their at moment and was stolen well away from our
house so i think we are ok, but Good advise all the same... thanks.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do you need a lockable petrol cap for the MOT?

Dick


----------



## hollyhymer (Apr 4, 2010)

We didnt have the lockable cap on it last year for MOT and they 
failed it. We even had one on it from Halfords that said' ok for
MOT, but they wouldnt have it. Had to put original one back on to
get it through - now we dont have that one!!

Why you think thats not right?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never heard of a vehicle failing for not having a LOCKING cap, for not having ANY cap yes but I cannot see why it has to lock.

Ask the garage to show you where in the testers manual it says its a failure item !!! 

Do we have a current MOT tester on here who can confirm or scotch this one??

Locking caps on MH's seem to be a pretty standard Fiamma item, have a look on Fleabay rather than buying one from Hymer who will only add their "bit" to the price !!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*locking cap*

hi with all the diesel spills on corners and round abouts not to mention the accident caused buy diesel on wet roads it happened to me you have no control it's frighting the police will jump on you if caught with out a fuel cap . jud


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

We lost the water filler cap for our '97 Hymer B534 and found a suitable replacement at: http://www.leisureshopdirect.com 
Their product number is 127845. On our van the fuel and water fillers are the same.

Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

RedSonja said:


> If your locking petrol cap was stolen and the same key fits the ignition.
> 
> MAKE SURE
> 
> ...


If this happens to anyone, get your ignition (and door locks) re-keyed. Ign comes out in 5 mins.
We can re-wafer the ignition and re-cut your original key, so minimum cost due to using your original parts (£25+ p&p for ign and key}.
Once this is done, the original key will not work.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer 564 1990 parts needed*

if you want to check for MOT i have posted a full MOT manual just use search.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer 564 1990 parts needed*

Information

Method of Inspection

Reason for rejection
This inspection applies to all petrol, diesel and gas powered vehicles

Running the engine
This inspection is to be carried out both with and without the engine running.

Opening the luggage compartment
It may be necessary to open the luggage compartment to carry out a full inspection of the fuel system.

Locking fuel caps
If access cannot be gained to the fuel cap because it is locked and the key is not readily available or because it cannot be opened for some other reason see heading 2 of the introduction to this manual.

1. Check all visible fuel system components for leaks or insecurity.

2. Check fuel tank cap /filler neck sealing device for presence, positive fit and condition of sealing washer and flange.

1.
a. Fuel leaking

b. a fuel system component insecure.

2. A fuel tank cap/filler neck sealing device
a. missing

b. does not fasten/close securely · by a positive means, and
· such that pressure is not maintained on the sealing arrangement

c. sealing washer torn, deteriorated or missing, or a mounting flange/sealing method defective such that the leakage of fuel is possible.


----------

